# My neighbour and snowfoam



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to ask this as im sure he does it wrong and just trying to impress the neighbours.....

when ever I snow foam my car, I leave on the car for a a few minutes to let it dwell and do its thing.....

when my neighbour snow foams his car he removes it immediately????? 
to be fair he's out there every week but just looks like a :newbie: to me lol

cant see the point in him even using it......

feel free to correct me if im wrong......perhaps he knows something I don't lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Talk to him.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

we've been neighbours for years, but never spoken lol....(not my immediate neighbour)

im tempted to talk to him..... to say the least


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Snail said:


> we've been neighbours for years, but never spoken lol....(not my immediate neighbour)
> 
> im tempted to talk to him..... to say the least


Frightened he'll bite?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thought the idea was to leave it on as long as poss or as long as it will stick to soften the crude to make it softer hence easier to remove. Hence the term touchless wash 
A chap across the road has the car plan hose foam thing which he reckons is better than my power washer and foam gun . Is it that good ????????.I don't think so, but he thinks I'm stupid for shelling out the money I have done ,but then again my cars not full of rds, swills bird lime that's marked the clear coat .Horses for courses mate
Daz


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

S63 said:


> Frightened he'll bite?


not so much, just don't wana be all "your doing it wrong...WHY" lol



zippo said:


> Thought the idea was to leave it on as long as poss or as long as it will stick to soften the crude to make it softer hence easier to remove. Hence the term touchless wash


exactly, to minimise contact, but I thought id check incase there was a product out that advices this and I was unaware....new products come out all the time etc


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

I do wonder sometimes if hes a member here.......


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I went over and told my neighbor opposite why he firstly needs to wet his car before washing 😕 and secondly why to use two buckets. It drove me mad watching him. The mind boggles lol......


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Snail said:


> I do wonder sometimes if hes a member here.......


You never know, you may become pals and have a snowfoam party.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

S63 said:


> You never know, you may become pals and have a snowfoam party.


Pmsl. Images of men doing wet t shirt comps with snow foam is not a good mental image haha


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

lmao maybe

and yeah Sarah, I curse when I see sponges...especially when in the que in Halfords, you see people with several polish's etc, and a new sponge...... sorry I felt like I swore then lol


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Snail said:


> lmao maybe
> 
> and yeah Sarah, I curse when I see sponges...especially when in the que in Halfords, you see people with several polish's etc, and a new sponge...... sorry I felt like I swore then lol


Was gonna say what you mean Halfords.

I use a sponge still 🙈 as not sure what I need to use instead!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Remember there is no right or wrong way, it's his way and if he his happy then leave him to it.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Snail said:


> we've been neighbours for years, but never spoken lol....(not my immediate neighbour)
> 
> im tempted to talk to him..... to say the least


you'd think my neighbour would get the hint .I don't go over and tell him how good his car looks he always come over to me shaking his head at the amount of cleaning gear I use. His best line thus far '' Why use so many brushes to clean the wheels no one will see behind the spokes''


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Get talking to him by asking what snow foam he is using. You don't need to tell him he's doing anything wrong just you prefer to leave it on longer as recommended by the people you bought it off.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

SarahS23 said:


> Pmsl. Images of men doing wet t shirt comps with snow foam is not a good mental image haha


class lmao :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

SarahS23 said:


> not sure what I need to use instead!


a mitt will do you nicely



Catwoman said:


> Remember there is no right or wrong way, it's his way and if he his happy then leave him to it.


fair comment......


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Get talking to him by asking what snow foam he is using. You don't need to tell him he's doing anything wrong just you prefer to leave it on longer as recommended by the people you bought it off.


like your style....


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

SarahS23 said:


> Was gonna say what you mean Halfords.
> 
> I use a sponge still &#55357;&#56904; as not sure what I need to use instead!


Lambswool mitt, noodle mitt etc. Some still use sponges, I do for wheels as handy for spokes(24 of them).

No correct way as someone will always come along and swear a different way is best.

If in Hartlepool a pair of cruddy old Y fronts will do you:thumb:


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Lambswool mitt, noodle mitt etc. Some still use sponges, I do for wheels as handy for spokes(24 of them).
> 
> No correct way as someone will always come along and swear a different way is best.
> 
> If in Hartlepool a pair of cruddy old Y fronts will do you:thumb:


Eeh ya cheeky ****. Darlo no better 
Ps I don't wear y fronts I'm not a bloke lol


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

His name escapes me at the min but theres a pro who uses a sponge and one who still uses a aqua blade


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

SarahS23 said:


> Eeh ya cheeky ****. Darlo no better
> Ps I don't wear y fronts I'm not a bloke lol


I know but you're a female in Hartlepool so have a look under your sofa there'll be plenty there:lol:


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> I know but you're a female in Hartlepool so have a look under your sofa there'll be plenty there:lol:


Cheeky swine. I'm from the posh end ha


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

SarahS23 said:


> Cheeky swine. I'm from the posh end ha


Otherwise known as Seaton Carew? Sorry didn't realise, in that case check your dining room:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Sarah, Daroflan At least Hartlepool is still known by its name I've recently found out I'm from Gun Chester as opposed to Manchester


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

zippo said:


> His name escapes me at the min but theres a pro who uses a sponge and one who still uses a aqua blade


Paul Dalton from Miracle Detail


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a "clean" sponge.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> Paul Dalton from Miracle Detail
> Paul Dalton shows how to wash your car properly - YouTube


Cheers Bill that would of sent me nuttier than I already am trying to remember who it is:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Otherwise known as Seaton Carew? Sorry didn't realise, in that case check your dining room:thumb:


Nope that's not posh haha.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

zippo said:


> Sarah, Daroflan At least Hartlepool is still known by its name I've recently found out I'm from Gun Chester as opposed to Manchester


Lol. I am a monkey hanger and proud.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Where does one purchase these micro fibre detailing y-fronts of which you speak?

Group Buy anyone?

P.S. Do y-fronts even _exist_ anymore?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

SarahS23 said:


> Pmsl. Images of men doing wet t shirt comps with snow foam is not a good mental image haha


Haha pushing their man-boobs into the glass... Lol


----------



## Pewter (Mar 2, 2014)

Could you send him a letter,

perhaps cut all the letters out of a newspaper and stick them on paper so your hand writing will not be identifiable.

A long letter explaining what he does wrong and how he should be doing it, and if he doesnt start doing it properly you could threaten to burn his house down when he is asleep.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kenny Powers said:


> Where does one purchase these micro fibre detailing y-fronts of which you speak?
> 
> Group Buy anyone?


 " Pass-around " sample MF Y-fronts ahead of Group Buy ? LOL



Kenny Powers said:


> P.S. Do y-fronts even _exist_ anymore?[


 You _so_ wear Y-Fronts...

.... And a Rally Jacket.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Pewter said:


> Could you send him a letter,
> 
> perhaps cut all the letters out of a newspaper and stick them on paper so your hand writing will not be identifiable.
> 
> A long letter explaining what he does wrong and how he should be doing it, and if he doesnt start doing it properly you could threaten to burn his house down when he is asleep.


The neighbour would quickly guess who it was.

It would end up as a neatly typed letter, because the irregular cut-outs disturbed your OCD....

... and it would become a threat to come round and detail the car when he was asleep :lol::lol:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

^








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

lmao love it....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I still can't see for the life of me why anyone would want to stick their ore in somebody else's business.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No me neither.
He is happy doing his way why rock the boat and probably start a riot telling him to do it another way.
Maybe its what his snow foam directions say to do?????
It aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Challenge him to a Snow-Off.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

suspal said:


> I still can't see for the life of me why anyone would want to stick their ore in somebody else's business.





AllenF said:


> No me neither.
> He is happy doing his way why rock the boat and probably start a riot telling him to do it another way.
> Maybe its what his snow foam directions say to do?????
> It aint broke dont fix it


im not gonna say anything, if you recall me 1st post, I wondered if he was doing something new that I didn't know about.....but I agree if it makes him happy then leave him..... just wondered that's all....


----------

